# My first nicotine hangover



## gumbydamit (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I woke up today with my first nicotine hangover. Thanks Kondour, that triple maduro was a bit much for me. I lit it up, took a few puffs and it hit me right in the back of the throat. I thew I was in for a ride so I sat down and started up Heartbreak Ridge to help me through it. I only made it to the 3/4 mark before my hair started to crawl. Nice taste but to much nicotine for this light weight. I went to bed early last night. 

u


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

I know what you mean. Same thing happened to me with my first Padron 1926 No. 9 Maduro. I was puffing way too fast, but it was so good! I made it all the way to the nub before having to go take a cool shower . The best thing I've found to do is take a few tablespoons of sugar. It seems to help a little.:tu

Blues Tiger


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Blues Tiger said:


> I know what you mean. Same thing happened to me with my first Padron 1926 No. 9 Maduro. I was puffing way too fast, but it was so good! I made it all the way to the nub before having to go take a cool shower . The best thing I've found to do is take a few tablespoons of sugar. It seems to help a little.:tu
> 
> Blues Tiger


Even better for me, when the nicotine kicks up a bit, is to get a coke. It helps me absorb the nicotine a little slower so that it doesn't hit me all at once.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

gumbydamit said:


> Well I woke up today with my first nicotine hangover. Thanks Kondour, that triple maduro was a bit much for me. I lit it up, took a few puffs and it hit me right in the back of the throat. I thew I was in for a ride so I sat down and started up Heartbreak Ridge to help me through it. I only made it to the 3/4 mark before my hair started to crawl. Nice taste but to much nicotine for this light weight. I went to bed early last night.
> 
> u


Try eating before you smoke that thing, when you start feeling sick drink a coke or something sweet. :2


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, food and sugar are your friends. I'm not sure how quickly you smoke, but you might also want to reduce the number of puffs you take. I take one about every minute or so.


----------



## gumbydamit (Jan 18, 2008)

I ate a big plate of chicken vindaloo about a hour before I smoked that. I guess I either didn't eat enough or waited to long to smoke. I don't usually eat while I smoke. Most the time I just drink water because I don't want to change the flavor. I might have to keep something sugary around if I know a particular cigar is going to pack a wallop.

I'm a slow smoker. It took me right at an hour to smoke 3/4 of that robusto. Can't get much slower then that.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't worry, most of us have been there before. Mine was a Opus X last summer that kicked my butt. Great smoke, just puffed way to fast on a less than full stomach.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Rocky patel Decade landed me on my ass. Not used to either full bodied cigars or churchills.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> Even better for me, when the nicotine kicks up a bit, is to get a coke. It helps me absorb the nicotine a little slower so that it doesn't hit me all at once.


Just do a couple lines and you should be all good.:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

gamayrouge said:


> Just do a couple lines and you should be all good.:tu


:tpd: Word. That could be a little crazy... and Im sure the smoking slow wouldn't happen either after that!


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

gumbydamit said:


> I ate a big plate of chicken vindaloo about a hour before I smoked that. I guess I either didn't eat enough or waited to long to smoke. I don't usually eat while I smoke. Most the time I just drink water because I don't want to change the flavor. I might have to keep something sugary around if I know a particular cigar is going to pack a wallop.
> 
> I'm a slow smoker. It took me right at an hour to smoke 3/4 of that robusto. Can't get much slower then that.


You can probably go a little slower too, I have been able to pull out 1.75 hours on a robusto size smoke. Litto Gomez knocked me around once.


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

SR Mike said:


> Litto Gomez knocked me around once.


I had my first one of those the other night. It was not my first nicotine buzz but it _was_ the first one I still felt the morning after.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> Just do a couple lines and you should be all good.:tu


:r:r:bn


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Rocky patel Decade landed me on my ass. Not used to either full bodied cigars or churchills.


same thing happened to me last year when on a bet I gave up cigars for lent. so i decided to treat myself on easter and that was a bad move.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

smokering10 said:


> same thing happened to me last year when on a bet I gave up cigars for lent. so i decided to treat myself on easter and that was a bad move.


 If that set you back a couple hours dont chief a RP Sungrown im floating right now :gn:gn:gn:hn


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

gumbydamit said:


> I ate a big plate of chicken vindaloo about a hour before I smoked that.


THAT explains everything!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

I feel for ya buddy! Been there!


----------



## rbcarmy (Jul 8, 2007)

that is a stout stick. Drink lots of water to flush the nicotine out. Also helps as good as anything can with the morning breath.:tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Had the same happen to me with an LFD El Jocko Maduro was a great smoke but it started kicking the crap outta me. I was chatting on the CS chat board at the time, and I am pretty sure it was Shaggy that said, "you might want to go grab a Soda" I followed his advice and the sugar helped settle my blood sugar from the nicotine rush. Finished the gar without much difficulty after that.

My :2 for what its worth


----------



## SIFDUE (Feb 22, 2008)

Interesting comments on the "sugar" thing..I never knew that.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

sry for you luck dude. its all part of the game. i got knocked down by a cubita 3x corjo. smoking at work with my boss. i though i was going to loose the lunch he just paid for.u


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I smoke a lot of those and never felt them to be too strong.

If it had that much of an effect make sure to stay away from the Joya de Nicaragua Antanos. Now that's a stout stick.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ratters said:


> I smoke a lot of those and never felt them to be too strong.
> 
> If it had that much of an effect make sure to stay away from the Joya de Nicaragua Antanos. Now that's a stout stick.


I guess we all have different tolerances to vitamin N. The first cigar I remember smoking was right after I graduated high school. It was a custom from a local shop and I had never been exposed to nicotine . The only thing I remember about it was that I practically turned green and was on the verge of hugging the toilet all night. u


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

SIFDUE said:


> Interesting comments on the "sugar" thing..I never knew that.


Yup...one of the best techniques to smoke cigars out of your league. I used it a lot when I first started with cigars since I was super sensitive to the nicotine. Now that I have built up a bit of a tolerance to it, it doesn't bother me as much which is great since the anejos are one of my top 3 smokes!!:ss


----------

